# Those pesky neighbors!



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

So that I know that I am not alone, I would like to hear others experiences. I recently moved to a house from an apartment. While I lived at the apartment I jammed ALL day and blasted movies ALL night. I never had a single complaint, either directly or indirectly. Now that I am in a house with decent space between neighbors, I am unable to say the same. My wife and I can be watching a movie at 8 o'clock at night ( I feel this is a reasonable hour ) and she will get a text saying "seriously?", "why do y'all listen to movies SO loud?". The unfortunate thing is that the husband doesn't care and actually wants to come over and watch movies, but I think he hasn't because she won't let him. So now every time I watch a movie, my wife makes me turn the sub almost all the way down  I can definitely say that I am not a fan of this! Has anyone else experienced anything like this? What did you do? Thanks!

p.s. I think that this is in the wrong section, I couldn't find the "My neighbors hate me" section lol


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

A few years ago I asked my neighbor if my system ever bothered him, and he said that a couple times he heard thunder in the distance when the sky was clear, but it was never loud enough to bother him. 2 concrete walls and 12 ft of dirt is usually enough to dampen +14 dB.


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Haha! That was what she said once! She was like "I don't know if it's thundering, some ghetto car is in the neighbor hood, or if it's y'all. I go outside and it's clear it IS y'all." I am not fortunate enough to have all of the dampening material between us, like you though


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Maybe you could fire up a movie, ask to come over and experience what the neighbor is. See if she has a point, or if she is just crazy. :dumbcrazy: If it is loud for some reason, you might have to double up some dry wall or figure out how to cut the external db levels.

If she won't work with you at all, then I'd just look up your local laws and stick to them. If she keeps harassing you, then you could have a legitimate complaint against her. Almost all people are reasonable, but a few aren't. Like my sister n law who is just plain nuts. I hope you don't have one of those living next to you....


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

Unfortunately, the house is a rental so the drywall is out The law here states that the after 10 o'clock it is disturbing the peace. Also, from the stuff my wife has showed me on Facebook that this lady writes, she IS crazy! She has blatantly talked about us in her comments. She doesn't say us explicitly but we aren't stupid! I am just saddened by this whole ordeal. Fortunately, we only have a one year lease and off to another town to live in the country away from all neighbors!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If your not breaking the law and have tried to talk to her and she is just being unreasonable then I would not worry to much about it. If you have an spl meter you could go in front of her house and take a reading before you turn on your system and then after you put in a movie take another reading. Then you can see if she really has a gripe or is just being an unreasonable nieghbor.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Its not to hard to walk outside between the houses and listen to what's going on.
If you can hear it pretty good then you need to do something to reduce the sound getting outside the house.
This may be moving the speakers/sub farther away from that side of the house or it may mean lowering the volume.
What is the SPL at your listening position ?


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Good comments on here. Sorry to hear your pains: some people really stink, and rather than partake your enjoyment they would rather be petty, jealous, and annoying. My wife and I were just discussing how nice it would be to watch movies outside (now that it's not 100°!) but our neighbors are mostly older (and crotchety to boot) :heehee: Good luck handling this.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think if your laws say that after 10pm is the limit, then listen at a volume that you enjoy up until then, and after 10 turn it down. It can't possibly be that bad in the house next door, unless your houses are made of paper. Some people are just busybodies and like to look for things to pick at with the neighbors (especially if you're renting). 

Do a test yourself, put on a movie with some heavy bass, and go outside and walk around your house. If it is actually obnoxious, then you'll have to be reasonable and turn it down a bit, but if it seems like she's just being picky, then you'll have to agree to disagree on the matter, and keep your movie watching between 8 - 10:00.

It really sucks having annoying neighbors, especially in a detached house where you think you would have the freedom to do what you want. With that said, just do a check to make sure that YOU aren't the annoying neighbor in this case. And ask your neighbor on the other side what they think too to get a second opinion.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have had the police called on me several times for playing my music too loud i will admit that the volume was obnoxious but it was all during day light hours. The last time an officer came i asked him what the law was and he was not sure so i called the department and was told that anything that is bothering the neighbors regardless of hours was disturbing the peace.:doh:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

bambino said:


> I have had the police called on me several times for playing my music too loud i will admit that the volume was obnoxious but it was all during day light hours. The last time an officer came i asked him what the law was and he was not sure so i called the department and was told that anything that is bothering the neighbors regardless of hours was disturbing the peace.:doh:


Did someone mention playing music too loud? Bambino? :rubeyes::rubeyes: I can't believe it! :neener:

After talking to them nicely and trying to find a work-around, I'd probably find that my grass needed mowing, edging, and clean-up...every weekend morning as soon as the sun peeks out :whistling:. Oh, and I'd be sure to use those really 'quiet' two-cycle gas weed-eaters and blowers, since they work best :nerd:. Be sure to protect your hearing: wear earplugs :rofl:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

ironglen said:


> Did someone mention playing music too loud? Bambino? :rubeyes::rubeyes: I can't believe it! :neener:
> 
> After talking to them nicely and trying to find a work-around, I'd probably find that my grass needed mowing, edging, and clean-up...every weekend morning as soon as the sun peeks out :whistling:. Oh, and I'd be sure to use those really 'quiet' two-cycle gas weed-eaters and blowers, since they work best :nerd:. Be sure to protect your hearing: wear earplugs :rofl:


Comedy! I've tried all the freindly keep your neighbors happy things, nothing will keep them happy so i'll just keep on working on a noise ticket:bigsmile:


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Some places have clear measurable noise laws. In Edmonton it is 65 dBA 7AM-10PM, 70 dBA up to 2 hr duration, 85 dBA up to 15 minute duration, and overnight 10PM-7AM 50 dBA. All measurements from the property line. Check your city bylaws.


----------



## BIG'EN (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a few occasions were there were threats of the law being called but nothing serious? I cured this problem with bass shakers. A good reduction in spl but with the same effects of big subs shaking everything.

Just my two cents.


BIG'EN


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Fortunately my neighbors haven't complained once. Our houses are fairly close, but I guess they don't hear anything through the walls :/


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am an active member here and I like to play movies and music at fairly high levels so I do not think I am a 'stick in the mud' type of individual, but I find it interesting that there are so many who have so little regard about disturbing their neighbors and even after being asked to lower the volume continue to push the absolute limits.
Even if listening to loud music is a right (which it is not), that right does not supercede another person's right to rest in peace.
If you are playing music or movies loud enough that the neighbors are asking you to turn it down it really is pretty simple... turn it down or do something to the dwelling to prevent the sound from escaping.

When it comes to the law you will probably find that it is more restrictive than you imagine, I just checked my city ordinance and in residential areas from 7am-10pm it is 55dB average (less than 90% duration) with 65dB max (less than 10% duration) minimum measured time period 10 minutes maximum measured time period 1 hour. This is measured at the property line.

Anyone that has experience with an SPL meter knows that this is not very loud.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

chashint said:


> I am an active member here and I like to play movies and music at fairly high levels so I do not think I am a 'stick in the mud' type of individual, but I find it interesting that there are so many who have so little regard about disturbing their neighbors and even after being asked to lower the volume continue to push the absolute limits.
> Even if listening to loud music is a right (which it is not), that right does not supercede another person's right to rest in peace.
> If you are playing music or movies loud enough that the neighbors are asking you to turn it down it really is pretty simple... turn it down or do something to the dwelling to prevent the sound from escaping.


You definitely have a good point. As I said, finding a resolution would be of utmost intention. With that said, I have neighbors that I asked when they moved in whether sound from my home was an issue and (fortunately) they said 'absolutely not'. On the other hand, I also have a business behind me that allows, no, encouraged their employees to park in the alley which blocks entry into my driveway (their cars blocked refuse pickup too). After bringing the problem up to the business owner, they completely disregarded my request (very nice, eh?). I ended up calling the police after way too long: she denied any knowledge of a problem, said I 'scared' her employees, acted ignorant, and so on. Finally, after three calls to the police she moved her fence to allow more space for employee parking: nice huh?

My point is lddude: :dontknow: Oh, hopefully our member is using the forum to vent and/or get helpful ideas, and perhaps some members (me) mistakenly suggested inappropriate 'solutions'.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

chashint said:


> When it comes to the law you will probably find that it is more restrictive than you imagine, I just checked my city ordinance and in residential areas from 7am-10pm it is 55dB average (less than 90% duration) with 65dB max (less than 10% duration) minimum measured time period 10 minutes maximum measured time period 1 hour. This is measured at the property line.
> 
> Anyone that has experience with an SPL meter knows that this is not very loud.


That's why people need to use their own sense and not rely on 'laws'. I live a block away from a busy street and my spl meter was fluctuating between 55 and 66db just now in my backyard due to traffic noise, and its after the lunch hour... it also peaked at 80db several times when the light turned green and allowed free traffic flow. That all without my outdoor A/C condenser running...:gulp:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

chashint said:


> When it comes to the law you will probably find that it is more restrictive than you imagine, I just checked my city ordinance and in residential areas from 7am-10pm it is 55dB average (less than 90% duration) with 65dB max (less than 10% duration) minimum measured time period 10 minutes maximum measured time period 1 hour. This is measured at the property line.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Like stated in my post when the officer came to have me turn it down but didn't know the law i called the station and anything at any time that is bothering someone is against the law. For the record i do only play the tunes obnoxiously during the day and when the windows are closed so there is abit of respect going on or the best times to play loud is when it's storming.
> I just wish that my neighbors would say something to me, they know i'm harmless but must feel it easier to call the police:huh:.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

chashint said:


> I find it interesting that there are so many who have so little regard about disturbing their neighbors and even after being asked to lower the volume continue to push the absolute limits.
> Even if listening to loud music is a right (which it is not), that right does not supercede another person's right to rest in peace.
> If you are playing music or movies loud enough that the neighbors are asking you to turn it down it really is pretty simple...


I humbly accept the deserved rebuke. The line between legal and illegal is often in a different location than the line between right and wrong. Instead of exercising our rights, sometimes we should raise our sights higher and exercise grace.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Anonymously deliver a box of foam earplugs to her...:devil:


----------



## planetnine (Mar 3, 2009)

Here in the UK, it is accepted that in the daytime nobody has the expectation to zero noise from their neighbours, ie you can't complain just beacause you can hear them. If someone complains becuse they can hear their neighbour, but it is deemed to be within acceptable limits, then that someone would be considered to be being unreasonable. After 11pm it does get a bit different, and there are guidelines for dBA and LEL figures at the complainant's boundary and within their house.


55dBA is an entirely useless limit, and here you would have a difficult time proving anything, below about 70-75dBA, was distinguishable from ambient noise, esp in busy traffic zones. 

Here, also, the type of the noise is taken into consideration, repetative noise, band-limited low freq stuff (ie full-range at a distance, through walls, etc), and sililar will have more nuisance value than the actual SPL figures might indicate in isolation.

It's a funny one with amplified noise, no-one wants to upset their neighbours, but some people are extemely intolerant of anything they can merely hear.

I'll dig out some text from one of our guideline documents from the noise council -I think they're updating it, but it's still used as a guideline by local authorities here for venues, events, noisy residents, etc. 

_I'm a live sound reinforcement guy, so it is very useful for me to have an understanding of how official minds tick if there is an issue resulting from an event I control sound for. I have had to sit with clients and "translate" the audio and offical-speak into baser terms and consequences_


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Buy her an SPL meter for Christmas to put on her fridge and an excess SPL chart with pie graphs to fill out...JK...just try your best to reason with her


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

How's your relationship with the neighbors? 

Work on that for a couple of weeks without playing things too loud. Get a feel for what king of movies they like & after having them over for dinner a few times....ask them if they heve seen "_name of whatever movie it is_." If they say "No, but they've been wanting too," theres your lead in. Say, " Wow, I just rented that, lets watch it." I bet they would become immersed in the movie & become a huge fans of home theater. 

Then tell them they are welcome to come over anytime, , even bring a disc themselves! 
You catch more flies with honey then vinegar.

Of course you have to be prepared for their theater build with the associated noise that they will be making.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

im lucky in this area.i can crank up,and its hardly audible outside.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I try not to blast anything during the weekday but come Friday and Saturday I'm watching everything loud. I live and let live. I'm happy no one bothers me.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Another thing to consider is resonance. I've walked my property line before while playing something at Reference after dark so I could hear what leaks out of the house when it's relatively quieter as opposed to when daytime traffic and activity raises ambient sound levels. I DO hear a little bit of leakage when it's quiet outside, but it should be about inaudible from the neighbor's houses especially if they have their windows closed (and my neighbors have never complained. In fact I asked them before if they hear anything from my house, to see if I might be bothering anyone, but they said no).

I DID however, have a friend that found that his subwoofers in his basement HT could hit resonances that traveled through the ground. I didn't believe him until I visited one day and he said, "Here, check this out". He put on the WOTW pod scene and then had me come out to the driveway of the house and said, "Stand here". I COULD feel the vibrations through the soles of my shoes! It didn't vibrate as hard at other places, but could be felt fairly easily at that spot. He told me that the neighbor's kitchen seems to be a resonant zone too, as the neighbor mentioned the crockery/glasses in her cupboard vibrating and making noise without explanation, until they finally realized that it coincided with him playing movies with lots of LFE. You couldn't really 'hear' anything between the houses, but it appears the vibrations traveled through the ground.


Max


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I never though about inaudible bass affecting the neighbors... Maybe you could tell the neighbor it must have been a earthquake! Just make sure your neighbors don't know you got a killer sub.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope you can work things out with your neighbors. I just wanted to point out that not everyone works 9-5. My wife worked for years where she had the 7P to 7A shift every other week. There are those who have to sleep during the day. They should be considered.

Luckily, I don't have to worry. We live on 13 acres, there's no way our neighbors can hear our movies!


----------

